# Surgery scheduled Mar 14



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

I am scheduled to have a partial thyroidectomy in order to remove a nodule that grew from 2cm to 2.89cm in a year. I have read a lot of threads about other people having surgery and it has really helped. My one problem is, it seems like almost every time someone has a nodule removed, it turns out to be malignant. I just need some help calming my nerves, even if it does turn out to be cancer.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If it does come back as cancer, it's really not an awful thing. The cancer part is easily treatable...a headache, but with a great prognosis. You will do great.  Are there specific questions you have that are worrying you?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I completely agree with joplin. A major inconvenience, but not much more. Yes, it's still cancer, but it's easily manageable, and 99% of the time, there's a great prognosis. Very easily treatable.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know that I have any specific areas of concern. I guess I'm just trying to prepare myself for it being cancer without being pessimistic. I have read up on it and I know that it's very treatable. So, in my head I know everything will be ok. I guess I'm just wondering why they say only like 5% of nodules turn out to be cancer. But when they go in and actually remove them, it seems like 90% of them are. I would just like to know what my actual chances are BEFORE I go in for surgery. Which, I know, is impossible.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I think that by the time people get to the surgery stage, you are talking about nodules that are troublesome -- either they have characteristics that make them suspicious for cancer or they are growing large enough to cause discomfort. In either case, those aren't "normal" nodules. You've now narrowed the "population" of nodules down to the pesky ones, so naturally, you are going to see a higher incidence of cancer.

Did you have a FNA?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Joplin's right. You can also add to her thoughts that, just like autoimmune problems, it's the people with the troublesome nodules that you see posting. People without problems are out there living life. They have no reason to be on the internet looking for answers.


----------



## Stripes123 (Jan 26, 2013)

People who have no worries move along and won't post a lot about their nodules. 

I know some people - maybe even most people - have growths and biopsies and don't give it a second thought. Good for them! I wish I were more like that.

Me, I have the nagging voice in my head, the "What if?" voice. What if it is cancer? What kind of treatments? What if I'm in that tiny minority that dies because of the cancer? What will become of my family?

I think it is very natural and normal to worry when you find out you have things growing that don't belong and need biopsies. Not that it is abnormal to NOT worry, lol. It isn't. That's normal, too.

I just don't think there is a bad reaction.

But this is totally the place to discuss thyroid problems, so obviously you will find many more problems with thyroid nodules than not, KWIM?

I had the surgery last week. After the surgery, he told me it was bigger than he thought and that "I believe you couldn't breathe." I had things bigger than a large man's fist pushing on either side of my trachea.

I get my biopsy results either today or next week on St. Valentine's Day. I know the odds of a poor prognosis are very slime, but at LEAST once a day, I wonder and worry.

You aren't alone.

But I know that whatever it is, it is. And since its going to be what it's going to be, I will deal with whatever it is. I don't think there is a right way or a wrong way and I've never done this before, so I'll just do it my way.

You can do it however you want. And that will be good. :hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> I had the surgery last week. After the surgery, he told me it was bigger than he thought and that "I believe you couldn't breathe." I had things bigger than a large man's fist pushing on either side of my trachea.


 I still can't get over how big your thyroid was! Does your neck feel skinny now? :winking0051:


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

That does make a lot of sense. Thank you. I had a FNA last year and it was benign. When I went in for my annual check up, it had grown from 2cm to 2.89. My endo wanted to either do another FNA or just remove it. Since it was obviously going to continue to grow, and since I didn't want to continue doing FNAs year after year, I decided to move forward with surgery. Especially since FNAs have a high error rate. I guess because it is completely solid and has grown so much in just one year, that's what I really worry about. But you guys are right, whatever it is it is. Worrying isn't going to change the outcome. Thank you.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

Stripes123: please let me know your results. I hope everything is good!


----------



## Stripes123 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yup, my neck feels VERY skinny...and my results are negative. So, irdemarco, that's one for your "No Cancer" column. I hope you will soon add yourself to the column.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

That's great news, Stripes! And thank you for giving me some hope.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> If it does come back as cancer, it's really not an awful thing. The cancer part is easily treatable...a headache, but with a great prognosis. You will do great.  Are there specific questions you have that are worrying you?


It's so great these days that so many cancers are a pain to treat but quite routine. People used to have to go to the "big city" and stay in the hospital. My sister has breast cancer in a small rural community and she drives to the little hospital down the street for her treatments. And her prognosis is really good.

Thyroid cancer is the easiest to treat so even though no one likes the idea of cancer, it's not a death sentence as it was when I was growing up.

My surgery is coming up on Mar 20 and I'm not scared about cancer so much as just scared. I know it will be okay and I'll probably feel lots better. Someone on this board said that the needle biopsy was worse. *But it's scary to think of someone slitting your throat!* Plus my thyroid levels are high and I get nervous easily.

I'm telling myself it's okay to be a little anxious but don't let it take over my life.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, believe me, I focused on that (the "throat slitting" thing) a _little too much!_ I will confess I had a full fledged panic attack and ended up sitting in my bathtub (no water, fully clothed) while clutching (read: nearly strangling) my poor cat.

But, really, it was all pretty easy, as surgeries go. I had almost no pain. My neck was stiff and I had this weird "stretchy" feeling where, I presume, my largest nodule was. All in all, though, it was not bad at all. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Stripes123 (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't mind the throat-slitting so much before my surgery, but afterwards! Holy crow! I felt SO vulnerable. I was so protective of my throat and didn't want to be anywhere it might get bumped. I didn't realize it, at first. I didn't really "get" why. But I did later.

I think there is someone very instinctive about our throats. It is a human phenomenon, I think. I am convinced that is why they so often show people getting their throats threatened (or actually cut) in thrillers and horror movies. It's a universal, instinctive thing.

So, I don't think anyone is weird for being wigged out by having their throat slit.

In fact, when I was feeling a little better after my surgery and I wanted to watch Monk but everyone else wanted to watch sporting events, I said, "The people who HAD THEIR THROATS SLIT this week get to decide. So, who had their throat SLIT OPEN this week? Show of hands?" And I raised mine.

Of course, they boys all raised their hands, too. Smart asses. We watched sporting events.

But I was still getting over the fact that it had been done. It wigged me out a smidge.

Positive thoughts and prayers for all!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea! Glad all was well.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Stripes123 said:


> In fact, when I was feeling a little better after my surgery and I wanted to watch Monk but everyone else wanted to watch sporting events, I said, "The people who HAD THEIR THROATS SLIT this week get to decide. So, who had their throat SLIT OPEN this week? Show of hands?" And I raised mine.


Too funny!


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Stripes123 said:


> I think there is someone very instinctive about our throats. It is a human phenomenon, I think. I am convinced that is why they so often show people getting their throats threatened (or actually cut) in thrillers and horror movies. It's a universal, instinctive thing.


Yes, I've had several surgeries in my lifetime but this one feels very personal. I told my husband this morning that the dog has to stay off the bed while I'm recoverying. No questions, nothing else. Sorry. Other surgeries involved body parts that were under the covers. This one will come in contact with the covers. No dogs, no way!


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

Brookshire, good luck on your surgery. Do you have cancer or just a nodule? My surgery is 2 weeks from tomorrow and the closer it gets, the more nervous I get. Up until now I've been telling myself that it's no big deal and the recovery will be quick and easy. But now it's starting to hit me. I scheduled my surgery so that it would be convenient for everyone and now I wish I would've just scheduled it earlier and gotten it over with!


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

lrdemarco said:


> Do you have cancer or just a nodule? My surgery is 2 weeks from tomorrow and the closer it gets, the more nervous I get. Up until now I've been telling myself that it's no big deal and the recovery will be quick and easy. But now it's starting to hit me. I scheduled my surgery so that it would be convenient for everyone and now I wish I would've just scheduled it earlier and gotten it over with!


I just have a nasty nodule that is doing its own thing and making me just a little hyerpthyroid--not enough to show up on a TSH, just enough to make me feel kind of sick. It hurts too. My neck is uncomfortable most of the time.

Yes, I would bet you would have been better off just getting it done but that's the way we are. My surgery is Mar 20 and it was scheduled on Dec 20--90 days out. That's because my HMO only has one doc doing these and he only does them every two weeks. It's been killing me especially since I've had so many symptoms and felt so exhausted that I didn't think I'd make it this far. But I did.

I saw something good today that I think applies. It said, "Today is the Tomorrow You Worried about Yesterday." Okay, this too shall pass.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

My surgery is next Thursday (I'm starting to get nervous). I went in for my pre-op test on Tuesday. The nurse called me yesterday (left a voice message) and said my liver function was high. She said it wouldn't prevent me from having the surgery but I need to get it checked out. I don't know the specific numbers, but can anyone tell me what can cause that? I'm not a heavy drinker (a glass or two of wine every few weeks or so).


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

March 14 is day after tomorrow! That's close and I feel for you because I get more anxious every day. But I'm also envious because the sooner it's done the sooner you can start going on with your normal life.

Recovery from any surgery seems to always take longer than the doctors say it does but it does get better. As for the liver problem, thyroid affects so much of our bodies that it could get better after the surgery. Get it checked but don't worry about it.

My prayers are with you and my fingers are crossed for you. Let us all know how it goes but not before you're feeling well enough.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

I know, I am getting super anxious! But I'm glad it's almost over. I looked up the liver issue and found that hashimoto's can cause it. My surgeon referred me to a GI doctor and I have an appointment next week. But I really can't worry about it right now. At least until this surgery is done. I will let you know how it goes. Isn't your surgery next week? I will definitely let you know how it goes before then!


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I made it. I had my surgery yesterday morning at 7:15 and I even got to come home yesterday because I was doing so well. I did get a little nauseated from the anesthesia but nothing too bad. My throat hurt like a bad case of strep throat and my neck is really tight. They gave me liquid hydrocodone for the pain. Because I was nauseated I didn't take any last night. That was a mistake because my neck did start hurting in the middle of the night. All in all, I would say it went very well. They did the frozen section and it was negative. I just have to wait for the full pathology to know for sure, but I have a feeling that everything is fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you are doing so well. Yes, stay on top of those pain meds and it'll be easier. Don't forget to ice, if you can tolerate it on your incision.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

I was scared of anything touching my incision yesterday, but I did the ice this morning and that (coupled with pain meds) helped a lot. I just had to get past having anything touch my neck.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey....great news!!!! Glad it went well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lrdemarco said:


> I was scared of anything touching my incision yesterday, but I did the ice this morning and that (coupled with pain meds) helped a lot. I just had to get past having anything touch my neck.


You "are" doing well; bless your heart!!! We are all so happy this surgery is behind you.

Make the ice your best friend ever.


----------



## Stripes123 (Jan 26, 2013)

So glad it went so well!  You'll just keep feeling better now.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

lrdemarco said:


> Well, I made it. I had my surgery yesterday morning at 7:15 and I even got to come home yesterday because I was doing so well. I did get a little nauseated from the anesthesia but nothing too bad.


I'm glad you're done with it. Now you have a chance to heal up and get back to normal. "Normal!" What a great concept.

Your experience and most of the others on this board is encouraging to me because it's my turn day after tomorrow.

Take care and keep getting well.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll be thinking and praying for you Brookshire. I will tell you that I was SUPER nervous. But now that it's over, it seems like the whole thing was pretty easy. Now I'm not saying it's completely easy. It's a pain to feel like you can't get comfortable and to get tired every time you do the simplest of things. And I hate not being able to hug my children without worrying about them touching my neck. But, all in all, it's been pretty uneventful. Try to enjoy today. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm looking forward to getting my life back in a few weeks.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

Good news...NO CANCER! YEA! Now I can get on with my life and hopefully put all of this behind me. Thank you guys for all of your support.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news!!


----------

